# North Florida Herf



## refill (Feb 22, 2005)

Anyone up for a herf in north florida? Thinking Panama City area.


----------



## refill (Feb 22, 2005)

Hmm... well looks like I'm the only one in north florida or no one wants to smoke with me


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

refill said:


> Hmm... well looks like I'm the only one in north florida or no one wants to smoke with me


I guess nobody is in North Florida. Next time I come thought there I'll stop for awhile...You might have to get together with the guys in Alabama.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

refill said:


> Hmm... well looks like I'm the only one in north florida or no one wants to smoke with me


Na, that's not it. We just had the Florida herf in Tampa a few weeks ago.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I have a condo In Fort Lauderdale. I will PM you when going down.

We always go down and golf,smoke cigars and drink scotch.


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm in Melbourne; Panama City (love the area) is quite a drive to get up there. I'd be up for a drive up there sometime tho... 

knuckles


----------



## falconpunch99 (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm going to be in Panama City May 16-21. Maybe we could get something going?? Anyone else interested?


----------



## refill (Feb 22, 2005)

I'll PM some contact info Falcon look forward to meeting you.


----------

